# Happy 45th Birthday Shannon Lee!! (Enter the Eagles GIFs)



## Stickgrappler (Apr 21, 2014)

Posted to my site, but didn't get a chance to post here. This past Saturday, it was Shannon Lee's 45th Birthday! And if you don't know who Shannon Lee is, I don't know what to say to you. LOL 

Made some GIFs in her honor.







Enjoy 3 more GIF's here:

Happy 45th Birthday Shannon Lee!! (Enter the Eagles GIF Set 1) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy belated birthday to a beautiful lady


----------



## Takai (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday (albeit belated)!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2014)

I know who Shannon Lee is but it pains me to admit I did not know she made so many movies...I shall now hang my head in shame and walk away :uhyeah:

I did just find out that "'Enter the Eagles" is also know as "And Now You're Dead"


Happy Birthday (April 19, 1969) to Shannon Lee


----------

